# rainbowfish tankmates



## fishybert (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi All,

i am seriously considering getting a 50 gallon tank, to be populated mainly by rainbowfish. i'm thinking about getting a larger rainbowfish:

6 x bosemani 
6 x australian
etc.

Can i add the ff from my existing tank:

- harlequin rasboras
- celestial pearl danios/microrasbora galaxies
- red cherry shrimp

the fish are about 1 inch in length currently. 

tia


----------



## twocents (Feb 22, 2010)

I am unsure about the compatibility with the species you have mentioned. Off the top of my head, I don't think I would mix them. Even the rainbowfish cannot be mixed with other rainbows: I know my Bosmani rainbows did not get along with the blue eyed forktails I had. At least the two males did not. The females seemed not to notice. 
The danios would be similiar in shape so may not also be a good mix. 
However, I will let someone else make a more accurate observation.
@ 55 gallons, you still are going to be limited to somewhere around 15 fish. My feeling is 12 would be a better number. Bosmanis can grow to @ 3 or so inches.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm not familiar with forktails, but I would think Boesmani's and Australians would get along. 

I have kept Red Irian (6), Boesmani (3), and Lake Kubutu (Blue) (3) Rainbowfish together since March when my first 55 gallon tank finished cycling, and I have never had any problems with aggression. I have more females than males, but these 12 fish all school together. They are very active and fun to watch. 

Temperament wise they seem to get along with any other peaceful fish that are fast enough to compete for food. Avoid slow fish, the Rainbowfish will eat everything too quickly. I keep mine with Zebra Loaches. 

I would read the profiles on these fish to make sure water temperature/parameters are compatible with the Rainbowfish.

harlequin rasbora
celestial pearl danio 

There doesn't seem to be a profile here for red cherry shrimp. I could have sworn someone added one last week, but I must be mistaken because I can't find it. I'm sure someone here will know if they are compatible.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I've never maintained shrimp in with larger fish (larger than "dwarf" fish less than 3/4 of an inch) but I would suspect the larger rainbows might well see shrimp as food.

On the fish, you should not combine what you now have with rainbows. The rasbora are quiet fish, unlike the active swimming rainbows, and will not be at ease. I had mine in with Emperor Tetra and Congo Tetra and had to remove the rasbora for this very reason. And the Danio margaritatus (CPD) should not be in large tanks nor with boistrous fish, as noted in the profile [click shaded names for profiles with info].

Byron.


----------

